# Conshocken PA



## captfudd (Jan 11, 2003)

Looking for 1 Sub with a plow and spreader for a commericial job in the Conshocken PA Area

You need to be expreinced, reliable (no old beat up trucks), insured and have references.

The area is a low tolerance customer which means if we get an inch you will be working.

If you are interested please email me

[email protected] and put in the subject line Sub Work in Conshocken.

Thank you,


----------



## captfudd (Jan 11, 2003)

Anyone interested, 

The main deal has been signed and there are at least 3-4 more smaller ones surrounding the main job that will be using us this winter. 

Easy jobs 

Let me know if your interested! purplebou


----------



## captfudd (Jan 11, 2003)

Anyone interested??


----------



## captfudd (Jan 11, 2003)

Bump to the top


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

Damn im right by there too i dont have my setup and i dont think i can get it together by this winter or i would sub for ya but bump to top i can do ill let you know if i can get it put together by then


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

I have some work in conshy. Call me at 215.836.9797.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## captfudd (Jan 11, 2003)

$90.00 an hour


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I have some work in norristown/blue bell area, have any interest?


----------



## captfudd (Jan 11, 2003)

rsvees;611696 said:


> I have some work in norristown/blue bell area, have any interest?


I am trying to give this job to someone to do, I had it last year and took it again this year and then the local guy who was doing it died suddenly in mid july so now I am looking for someone reliable that can maintain this account. If we get a bigger storm I do send 1 of my trucks from Delco up to assist if needed.

$90 an hour with salt provided - bagged or bulk your preference.

Email me directly - [email protected]


----------



## bank32 (Dec 16, 2005)

267-716-6982 Al


----------



## omsk (Dec 19, 2002)

Did you fill this contract yet?


----------

